# TRUJILLO Hermosa y Progresada.



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos!!!


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

muy bellas las fotos. con respecto a la foto de la plaza mayor: alguien podría tomar una foto de la plaza mayor en la q se aprecie el monumento a la libertad y la catedral el sua actual estado????, xq me parece q no hay ninguna de este tipo en la q se aprecie la catedral ilumindada.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*MILES DE FOTOS MASSSSSSSSS¡¡¡¡¡ POR FAVOR ESPERE A QUE CARGE ESTAN CHEVERES¡¡¡¡*













































































































*Avenida Larco...*











*No se quien tomo esta panoramica pero vuelvan ha tomarla por que de seguro se vera el mirador de Alcor*










*WONG DE LA AV. LARCO POR DENTRO*














































































































*Parque en 3era etapa San Andrés*




















*Clínica matasanos Zegarra*














































*Por la Urbanizacion Vista Hermoza. Foto tomada desde la Larco*










*Ahora Rumbo al RPT por la Avenida fatima, la cual me creo que tiene cierto parecido a la Av Valcarcel*



























































































*Plaza grau*
































































*El dia de hoy el cielo estuvo muy gris *



















*Los trujillanos tomamos un breve descanso en nuestra hermosa Plaza *










*MY GOD¡¡¡¡¡ Hora punta todos queremos llegar a nuestras casas y trabajos *




















*POR EL CLUB LIBERTAD.*




























*POR LA URB. LA MERCED..........*



















*POR EL RECTORADO DE LA UNT........*










*POR LA ESCUELA DE BELLAS ARTES............*










*POR LA UPAO...........*










*ECHANDOLE UN VISTAZO AL SEGUNDO EDIFICIO MAS ALTO DE TRUJILLO.......*










*LLEGANDO A MI URB. EL BOSQUE.*









































































*MAS FOTOS DE MI URB. EL BOSQUE AL ESTE DE TRUJILLO*




























*POR EL OVALO GRAU*











*Y ESO ES TODO.........*


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Asssu libido, que tal recuento ah ! Gracias por esa iniciativa también.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué pajas las fotos ah! Y pues ojalá el crecimiento de Trujillo siga por muchos años más! (=


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Que lindo Trujillo se ve grandes infraestructuras modernas. y esta agarrando altura eso es lo mejor. Ojala otras ciudades sigan su ejemplo.

Para mi, repito para mi. Trujillo deberia ser la 2da ciudad en importancia del Peru.


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

Arturop said:


> Arequipa es más desarrollada que Trujillo.


Que gente para gustarle los pleitos. Dejame ubicarte un poquito, este es un tema sobre trujillo, nadie te ha preguntado sobre Arequipa.


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

Y continuendo con el tema, estan muy buenas las fotos ah, xeveres


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

^^
Pero ya no la sigan, si alguien dice algo que pueda generar un pleito, ignórenlo.....

________________-

Excelente fotos, me gustan los interiores de Wong se ven elegantes, además de los nuevos edificios que están surgiendo....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Tan bien que ibamos con tan solo ignorar las frases desubicadas... 

Libidito, espérate que pasemos a la sgte. página para que sigas poniendo fotos.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Como el estado no pusiese de su parte para mejorar la infraestructura urbana de Trujillo, no lo hace desde hace muchos años como deberia ser, yo he viajado a Trujillo montones de veces desde 1976 chibolo, siempre al volver me interesaba recorrer la ciudad para ver si habia alguna novedad en cuanto a edificaciones, durante el 2do Gob, del Pres. Belaunde Terry vi como ese gobierno apoyo en algo la infraestructura de la ciudad, la doble via de salidas sur y norte,la urb Monserrate, otros conjuntos menores por el Ovalo Papal y otros populares en El Porvenir y La Esperanza, colegios grandes no se los nombres, luego en el 1er Gob de Alan Garcia la ciudad estaba casi estancada durante años viaje y no veia casi nada nuevo construido, a mi parecer en esos tiempos las gentes de clase media no se proyectaban a vivir en su ciudad a futuro sobretodo los jovenes, recien desde hace algo mas de dos años se nota construccion mas o menos en cantidad como nunca ha habido pero todo eso es por la iniciativa privada, ojala aquello siga, pero el Estado deberia poner de su parte, los Apristas le han hecho mucho daño a la ciudad cuna de su lider historico, el area urbanizada para las clases medias de esa ciudad todavia es chica como no hubiese construccion masiva casas con jardin ya hechas, hay terrenos enormes para urbanizar, a esa ciudad le iria mejor si hubiese una autopista de cuatro carriles desde Lima, quizas hasta empresas de manufactura se instalarian alli, la otra etapa de Chavimochic no deberia de demorarse, el puerto deberia ser concesionado, esa ciudad tiene todas las condiciones para ser una alternativa a Lima lo que nos falta en el Peru es un Presidente Estadista un estratega alguien que tenga conviccion de que este pais sera mas fuerte teniendo ciudades bien atendidas por la inversion publica y no hiperconcentrada en una superpoblada, desagradable, caotica y enfermante capital, osea como macrocefalico con paralisis de tres miembros y con movimiento solo en un brazo.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Si Sky tengo miles de fotos pero eso sera para la sgte. página.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

espectaculares fotos... la ciudad se pone mejor cada dia. Esperemos que el chato haga algo bueno este anho para verla aun mas linda!


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Si de eso siempre me he dado cuenta que muy poco el gobierno central ayuda a trujillo,este quien este en el sillon municipal.A veces me bienen ideas locas como que tienen miedo de invertir mas en trujillo y sus distritos porque tienen miedo que supere a Lima.Eso y muchas mas ideas me da pena que los gobiernos centrales no apoyen mucho a esta linda ciudad,pero nosotros estamos prosperando mucho,como dice el chato solos sin ayuda del gobierno central.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

EFRACO said:


> Como el estado no pusiese de su parte para mejorar la infraestructura urbana de Trujillo, no lo hace desde hace muchos años como deberia ser, yo he viajado a Trujillo montones de veces desde 1976 chibolo, siempre al volver me interesaba recorrer la ciudad para ver si habia alguna novedad en cuanto a edificaciones, durante el 2do Gob, del Pres. Belaunde Terry vi como ese gobierno apoyo en algo la infraestructura de la ciudad, la doble via de salidas sur y norte,la *urb Monserrate*, otros conjuntos menores por el Ovalo Papal y otros populares en El Porvenir y La Esperanza, colegios grandes no se los nombres, luego en el 1er Gob de Alan Garcia la ciudad estaba casi estancada durante años viaje y no veia casi nada nuevo construido, a mi parecer en esos tiempos las gentes de clase media no se proyectaban a vivir en su ciudad a futuro sobretodo los jovenes, recien desde hace algo mas de dos años se nota construccion mas o menos en cantidad como nunca ha habido pero todo eso es por la iniciativa privada, ojala aquello siga, pero el Estado deberia poner de su parte, los Apristas le han hecho mucho daño a la ciudad cuna de su lider historico, el area urbanizada para las clases medias de esa ciudad todavia es chica como no hubiese construccion masiva casas con jardin ya hechas, hay terrenos enormes para urbanizar, a esa ciudad le iria mejor si hubiese una autopista de cuatro carriles desde Lima, quizas hasta empresas de manufactura se instalarian alli, la otra etapa de Chavimochic no deberia de demorarse, el puerto deberia ser concesionado, esa ciudad tiene todas las condiciones para ser una alternativa a Lima lo que nos falta en el Peru es un Presidente Estadista un estratega alguien que tenga conviccion de que este pais sera mas fuerte teniendo ciudades bien atendidas por la inversion publica y no hiperconcentrada en una superpoblada, desagradable, caotica y enfermante capital, osea como macrocefalico con paralisis de tres miembros y con movimiento solo en un brazo.



invasion diras, pues monserrate afea todo el desarrollo urbano ordenado dentro de la ciudad (sorry si alguien vive ahi). pero si es cieerto el gobierno nunca noa ha apoyado, es mas el desarrollo es recin por q estabmos estancados


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

lucho19 said:


> invasion diras, pues monserrate afea todo el desarrollo urbano ordenado dentro de la ciudad (sorry si alguien vive ahi). pero si es cieerto el gobierno nunca noa ha apoyado, es mas el desarrollo es recin por q estabmos estancados


Bueno ahi hya que aclarar algo Monserrate es una urbanización creada por el Gobierno...dichas casas despues fueron sorteadas.....pero a los alrededores de monserrate se dejo terrenos vacios mejor dichos espacios libres que eran pampones y ahi fue donde la gente invadio y son ellos los que afean la zona y de paso crean delincuencia.


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

lucho19 said:


> invasion diras, pues monserrate afea todo el desarrollo urbano ordenado dentro de la ciudad (sorry si alguien vive ahi). pero si es cieerto el gobierno nunca noa ha apoyado, es mas el desarrollo es recin por q estabmos estancados


Cual invasion ....Monserrate no nació de una invasion ...como dijo Efraco...Monserrate fue un programa de vivienda del año 1984 -85 en el gobierno de Belaunde Terry....lo que corresponde a la zona de invasion se llama gran chimu y Sta Rosa...y no tiene nada que ve con Monserrate lo malo es que estan juntas y por eso las personas que no conocen la historia se confunden y llaman a todo Monserrate....


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

la av husares antes de cortarse x la av america, tiene dos partes una es de san andres y la otra no es covicorti??? y eso fue invasion.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

lucho19 said:


> la av husares antes de cortarse x la av america, tiene dos partes una es de san andres y la otra no es covicorti??? y eso fue invasion.


Covicorti no! es monserrate, perr la parte invadida es la parte que esta junto y a la espalda del colegio politenico( que no me acuerdo el nombre), aunque me parece quehay un parte de monserrate que si fue invasion y e sla parte que esta mas cerca a el recreo y que hasta el dia de hoy es muy peligrosa!


----------



## lacabolo (Jun 2, 2007)

Que lindo mi Trujillo, aun faltan mas fotos, pero si hay muy buenas, esperemos que progresemos mucho mas, y que de aca a unos cuantos años seamos aun una ciudad mas hermosa, que pueda competir con ciudades extranjeras, competir en belleza y modernidad


----------



## Caballito de Totora (May 11, 2008)

Hay que ser bien pendenciero para poner a esta sirenita en una avenida xD le da un toque pintoresco eso sí =D

No sería mejor ponerla en Huanchaco? digo no.


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

A mí tampoco me gusta la sirena.....


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

La pseudo sirena la hizo el alcalde del distrito de Víctor Larco -distrito que da al mar- y la puso dentro de su jurisdicción en el límite con el distrito de Trujillo. Debió ponerla en el malecón frente al mar y no donde la dejó.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Cambiarla de lugar? Nooo! Mejor que la desaparezcan :|


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Aedus said:


> La pseudo sirena la hizo el alcalde del distrito de Víctor Larco -distrito que da al mar- y la puso dentro de su jurisdicción en el límite con el distrito de Trujillo. Debió ponerla en el malecón frente al mar y no donde la dejó.


Mejor al fondo del mar.


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

jajajaja. Ni Huanchaco ni Trujillo se merecen eso


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Hablando de Huachaferias, ademas de la Sirena, Deberian Bajarse todos los letreros esos que afean aun mas la zona.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

J Block said:


> Mejor al fondo del mar.


:hilarious


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

La belleza es algo personal, seguramente hay personas a las cuales si les gusta la sirena.


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Dicen que la modelo de la pseudo sirena fue una regidora del concejo de Víctor Larco de la que el alcalde de ese entonces estaba enamorado. hno: Por lo tanto debió poner la estatua en el jardín de su casa.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

J Block said:


> Mejor al fondo del mar.


:rofl: xD te pasas!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

En la foto aquella de la sirena varada, he notado un carro verde y blanco; pensé que sólo los había en México. Me ha llamado la atención.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

hasta la pose de la sirena es más fea


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Limeñito said:


> En la foto aquella de la sirena varada, he notado un carro verde y blanco; pensé que sólo los había en México. Me ha llamado la atención.


Pertenece a la línea de colectivos Trujillo - Víctor Larco.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

sugarrw said:


> hasta la pose de la sirena es más fea



si pe q raro,,,, parece q le hubiesen robado una metralleta en la otra mano..( no me asombra q se la pongan,, para completa la huachaferia)


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

papiriqui said:


> si pe q raro,,,, parece q le hubiesen robado una metralleta en la otra mano..( no me asombra q se la pongan,, para completa la huachaferia)


:hilarious ...........


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

papiriqui said:


> si pe q raro,,,, parece q le hubiesen robado una metralleta en la otra mano..( no me asombra q se la pongan,, para completa la huachaferia)


:lol: a lo Sadam Husein, resulto ser una pose medio terruca,,


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

o quizas le quitaron su ramo de flores por fea!!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> :lol: a lo Sadam Husein, resulto ser una pose medio terruca,,



jajaja,, una sirena "wrangler" ..si pues en vez de blanco q la pinten color "camuflaje":banana:

y mientras te apunta con el arma , en el cartelito de la otra mano , en vez q diga "victor larco" diria,, "bienvenido a victor larco,, deje su dinero por favor"


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

no se x q no hacen nada, osea el colegio de arquitectos se pronuncio, la MPT tb. una de las quejas era q los taxistas se distraian viendo el enorme trasero q tiene jajaja y no la botan


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

en la otra mano tenia un arpa...parece que se la quitaron...o talves la robaron.....


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*MAS FOTOS..............*
































































*Av. Nicolas de Pierola*

















*Av. America*
















*
Av. Husares de Junin*

















*URBANIZACION PRIMAVERA...*





































































































































































*Cruz en el ovalo Papal, tiene aproximadamente entre 25 y 30 metros de alto*


























*Restaurante nuevo, Hob´s se llama creo....*


















*El "celebre" ex ICPNA, ahora "El Cultural"*











































*El Golf una vez mas.... Toda la zona del Golf lo comprenden varias urbanizaciones que se llaman: Jardines del Golf, Palmeras del Golf, Jazmines del Golf, Flores del Golf, Buganvillas del Golf, Palmas del Golf, Etcetera del Golf......*


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos!!!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

lucho19 said:


> no se x q no hacen nada, osea el colegio de arquitectos se pronuncio, la MPT tb. una de las quejas era q *los taxistas se distraian viendo el enorme trasero q tiene *jajaja y no la botan


Esos taxistas son unos enferrrrrrrrrrrrrmos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Excelentes fotos, se ven buenas zonas residenciales, todo lo que es el Golf......


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Fotos nuevas de zonas que no conocia  pero creo que seria mejor ponerlas poco a poco mi compu se demora mucho en cargar  pero vale la pena esperar


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenazas las últimas fotos!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

No todas las fotos salen, pero las pocas que se ven están muy buenas ... definitivamente la ciudad está cambiando para bien ....


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

A mi si me cargan todas las fotos.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

La última foto esta bravaza


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

y eso que no son actuales


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

REALMENTE LA VEO MUY RESAGADA,PERO MUCHO MEJOR KE ANTES.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

depende con respecto a que esta "REZAGADA".


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

BACAN LASA FOTOS, sientanse super orgullosos de la ciudad q tienen


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

no seran actuales pero todas se ven muy bien entodo caso muy buena recopilacion


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

no cargan todas.....pero las que pude ver se ve bien Truxillo....


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Esa urb.Primavera luce muy bonita y con lindos jardines, se parece un poco a nuestro viejo Umacollo por las avenidas y parques,, El clima de trujillo me parece formidable como para llenar toda la ciudad de jardines y flores, Cual es parque mas grande de la Ciudad? fotos about That,,, 
Por otro lado esa foto de un hotel blanco con orejas rojas medio polvoriento si que esta muy descuidado ,, no me gusta


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

AQPCITY said:


> Esa urb.Primavera luce muy bonita y con lindos jardines, se parece un poco a nuestro viejo Umacollo por las avenidas y parques,, El clima de trujillo me parece formidable como para llenar toda la ciudad de jardines y flores, Cual es parque mas grande de la Ciudad? fotos about That,,,
> *Por otro lado esa foto de un hotel blanco con orejas rojas medio polvoriento si que esta muy descuidado ,, no me gusta*


Es un hotel bien antiguo llamado Primavera.....Antes estaba peor....ha mejorado.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

alvarobendezu said:


> La última foto esta bravaza


definitivamente !!! buena foto..


----------

